# Refrigeration Basics



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Seeing there is no particular spot on this forum for AC or Refrigeration .... I figure I would post it in this section

I was looking on line for particular refrigerant and came across this site

http://www.refrigerationbasics.com/1024x768/rb1.htm

It pretty well covers anything you wanted or needed to know.... It so good I texted it to my guys..... Great for reference


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Since we are on the subject, can someone explain the basics of using chilled water for A/C


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Since we are on the subject, can someone explain the basics of using chilled water for A/C


Cold water pass through the coil with a fan and the heat is absorbed into the water of the coil .... Thus cooling the air passing across the coil


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Cold water pass through the coil with a fan and the heat is absorbed into the water of the coil .... Thus cooling the air passing across the coil


Properties of a heat exchanger! Well said my old friend!


----------

